# Bolens G152 engine issues



## David D. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hey guys new here. My G152 is not running on all 3 cylinders. Injectors seem ok. Any thoughts?


----------



## David D. (Jan 17, 2021)

Ok


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

not giving much to go on, check valve clearances if the engine is missing while running.


----------



## David D. (Jan 17, 2021)

FredM said:


> not giving much to go on, check valve clearances if the engine is missing while running.


----------



## David D. (Jan 17, 2021)

Valve clearance is good. Had the valve cover off this weekend. Swapped #1 and #3 injectors also. Using an infrared thermometer on the exhaust manifold, after warming up the engine, before and after injector swap, 3 is at 200*, 2 is at 150* and 1 is at 100*. Absolutely no change in exhaust temps after swapping injectors around.


----------



## David D. (Jan 17, 2021)

David D. said:


> Valve clearance is good. Had the valve cover off this weekend. Swapped #1 and #3 injectors also. Using an infrared thermometer on the exhaust manifold, after warming up the engine, before and after injector swap, 3 is at 200*, 2 is at 150* and 1 is at 100*. Absolutely no change in exhaust temps after swapping injectors around.


----------



## David D. (Jan 17, 2021)

Ordered a compression tester today, should be able to check compression this weekend.


----------

